

Problem: To Catch a Lion in the Sahara Desert. - earnubs
http://www.gksoft.com/a/fun/catch-lion.html

======
earnubs
The Naïve Developer / Fake Lean Startup Approach: We construct a trap, any
trap that works and deploy it (supply pizza for deploy party).

The trap fails (quickly), the Lion escapes and angered by the failed trap
attempt said Lion devours and/or maims developers of trap and pizza.

Lion is now tired and full and will fall asleep in the afternoon sun. Capture
of Lion left as exercise for reader.

